# Orijen freeze dried food



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anyone feed this? 

I use the treats but have not tried the food 'yet'


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I am thinking about trying it also. you tube has some videos of people feeding it


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I have seen it on YT too, and Baby also has the Orijen freeze dried treats...BUT it seems like a lot of fat to me :/ Baby is getting fatter by the minute now that I*m switching kibbles from RC to Orijen adult


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't seen it locally yet. I keep freeze dried around for emergencies- I'd like to give it a try. Especially if it is pretty high fat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I love their treats ^.^ my bfs cats are on acana and orijen but not freezedried. My pups are on primal freezedried


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies - Annie I too like my dogs to have pretty high fat foods as they are a high energy bunch (other than pancreatic lad, he doesn't need high fat)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My kids have had it! It was ok there favorite is still Primal. It is a good food though.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Wish we could get Primal in the uk


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Wish we could get Primal in the uk


I understand 100%


----------

